# Aromatic Flake Recommendations?



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

So, it's obvious i like flakes... and i'm going through an aromatic phase right now, coming down from a Virginian high. So i was wondering what the general public recommends for flavored flake tobaccos (much like MacB Vanilla Cream, Firedance, etc.) :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

you named the first two that came to my mind. i will do some thinking and get back to you.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Some might not considering an aromatic I guess, but McB Navy Flake is nice.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

any others?


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Chocolate Flake is worth a try.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I like MacBaren Plumcake


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

SG's Firedance Flake is one of my top 5 smokes.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Planta black vanilla flake is awesome! Firedance is also good.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Have you tried SG Celtic Talisman? I think its a light aro.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Have you tried SG Celtic Talisman? I think its a light aro.


I've had my eye on that one for a while but i've been way too tight on money this semester to cash out a whopping $6.48 for a tin :lie:

But really, as a college kiddo i can't justify buying a whole tin of something i dunno if i'll even like, especially when shipping cost as much as the product (i'm way to spoiled w/ ebay's "free shipping" methods).

I have read about the Planta Black Vanilla though and it looks quite interesting, i may have to hold out for that one someday too.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Savvy said:


> Chocolate Flake is worth a try.


I am going to assume you are talking about Bob's Chocolate Flake. That's REALLY good stuff. Not an over done aro by anymeans, and has lots of good tobacco character.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't tell me you've burned through that tin of MB V Creme already? :target:


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Someone here and I can not remember who suggested Dan's Butternut Burley from Pipeandcigars.com .
And am I glad they did its Great !


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I am going to assume you are talking about Bob's Chocolate Flake. That's REALLY good stuff. Not an over done aro by anymeans, and has lots of good tobacco character.


The only thing about chocolate flake is the latakia. I'm very sensitive to it and am not really a fan of even the slightest hint. Otherwise, i'm sure i'd truly enjoy it.



Lefty said:


> Don't tell me you've burned through that tin of MB V Creme already?


Oh no, I enjoyed it so much i bought another tin. I'm just curious about a burley/virginian vanilla blend. Believe me though, Vanilla Creme is my number one tobacco right now.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

In post #13 It should be Scottys Butternut Burley .


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> I've had my eye on that one for a while but i've been way too tight on money this semester to cash out a whopping $6.48 for a tin :lie:
> 
> But really, as a college kiddo i can't justify buying a whole tin of something i dunno if i'll even like, especially when shipping cost as much as the product (i'm way to spoiled w/ ebay's "free shipping" methods).
> 
> I have read about the Planta Black Vanilla though and it looks quite interesting, i may have to hold out for that one someday too.


I'll tell you what............ I placed an order last week for some tobacco. After the order went through I got a notice that the 2 oz of Medium VA Flake was out of stock so I asked them to sub a tin of Celtic Talisman. They did but forgot to send the order so after I checked back they apologized and said to make it up to me they'd throw in an extra tin of CT. Looks like I've got two tins on the way, but I don't know if it is even a flake. Also something I forgot to mention before was Holger Danske. I have Royal Navy Flake, an aro with a "touch of fruit". I'll send you a sample of each if you PM your addy.


----------

